# which wax



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

hi all which is the best wax for a dark metalic pearl blue £100 budget ? i want it to look wet the paint is in mint condition cheers


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi,
I asked the same kind of question recently. I decided to go for the Collinite 467S (£20). But its not all about the Wax that gives you great results. Is in the preperation of the paint aswell.

Heres me trying to get it finished before it gets dark... :lol: 









Will probably get Swissvax Best in Show(£135). Which is regarded as one of the best waxes around.

Bobski


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

£135  ... Is it 7 times as good as the Collinite though Bobski ?!


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

bigbison said:


> hi all which is the best wax for a dark metalic pearl blue £100 budget ? i want it to look wet the paint is in mint condition cheers


Try wearing a glaze (such as wet mirror finish) under your wax for that very wet look 8)

Si


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Tim G said:


> £135  ... Is it 7 times as good as the Collinite though Bobski ?!


 No .... :lol:

It depends on how finatical you are about detailing you car. I dont think it will be that much better than the Collinite to be honest.

Its my birthday soon so why not...

As i said above its in the preperation too...

I used Meguires 7 Glaze and Meguires 21 Sealant on the above pic before waxing


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Could you tell the difference to the finish after glazing mate? my missus could.

If £135 is a bit OTT for BOS. Swissvax do waxes in the £40 - £80 range....... thats Jiab`s cue to tells us more

Si


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

what do you chaps think to dodo juice ?


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

redsi72 said:


> Could you tell the difference to the finish after glazing mate? my missus could.
> 
> If £135 is a bit OTT for BOS. Swissvax do waxes in the £40 - £80 range....... thats Jiab`s cue to tells us more
> 
> Si


The Glaze will add depth and luster to the paint and the sealant will keep it there. Both are much easier to apply than waxes.
And yes i can see the difference....


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

bigbison said:


> what do you chaps think to dodo juice ?


which ones?

I have and have used lime prime and light fantastic hard wax. My results, well so so really. The lime prime is oily and the wax, well I wanted it to wow me but it didnt :? I used it the silver tt, my white van and a black porsche  but the results didnt really do anything for me to be totally honest 

Swissvax are a specialist in waxes so I wish I had gone straight to their "entry level" waxes. I wanted to give the little guy a chance (Dom at Dodo) but wish I hadnt!
I have worked in manufacturing for many years and am well versed in marketing methods :wink: but the dodo range came in the cheapest bottles, the paper labels are crap and they look like they are place on by a drunk Stevie Wonder  Now before folks jump on the, " you pay for expensive advertising and all that" Dodo is not cheap by any means, so I dont want a product that is packaged as such, you get me :?


----------

